# FITMENT MK4 JETTA BORBET TYPE A 17x8.5/ 17x10 (HELP)



## The Fonzz (Mar 16, 2012)

I need help with setting up a proper stance.. 

I have BORBET type As 17x8.5 et 13 // 17x10 et 20 

I want to run adapters because the wheels are pretty rare in this size. And dont want to ruin them. They are drilled to 5x130 

Looking to know if anyone has run these what there set up was and the look. 

Im going for poke and they should be on streched 512s. 

WHAT SIZE ADAPTERS? WHAT IS THE CENTER BORE ON THE WHEELS? HOW LONG SHOULD THE STUDS OFF THE ADAPTER BE?


----------



## BoostBeeyatch (Dec 7, 2005)

That's gonna be an extremely aggressive poke...Not sure if you'd be able to pull it off without some major bodywork or flares installed...most adapters are 15mm or so, so effectively drops the offset in the front to negative and the back to et 5...and with a 8.5 and 10 that might be too much poke to sit nicely...depends on what type of look you're goin for tho...


----------



## The Fonzz (Mar 16, 2012)

BoostBeeyatch said:


> That's gonna be an extremely aggressive poke...Not sure if you'd be able to pull it off without some major bodywork or flares installed...most adapters are 15mm or so, so effectively drops the offset in the front to negative and the back to et 5...and with a 8.5 and 10 that might be too much poke to sit nicely...depends on what type of look you're goin for tho...


 Thanks for the input I'm on air so I do want to lay as low as possible but with rolled fenders I would like to be tucking them inside the lips of my wheels. But I need to know the perfect set up I barely have ever seeen these ran in this size on any mk4


----------



## BoostBeeyatch (Dec 7, 2005)

Check 1010tires.com and use the offset calculator...that's what I used to calculate fitment for my Audi A3...I have 20mm wider front fenders and maybe a 50mm rear pull...the calculator worked great to dial in stance! Best of luck! I'm on air as well and you get slight camber when you dump! Hope it works well! :beer:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

The Fonzz said:


> Thanks for the input I'm on air so I do want to lay as low as possible but with rolled fenders I would like to be tucking them inside the lips of my wheels. But I need to know the perfect set up I barely have ever seeen these ran in this size on any mk4


 
You will not be doing this with this set of wheels without either bodywork or fill/redrill of the wheels. The offests are too low. Here's what 18x10 et20 looks like: 

 
H2O by Plain by volksron, on Flickr 

So, figure in an additional 15mm of poke over the 15mm that already exists. That's not something Air nor rolled fenders can help with. You need pulled/stretched fenders. Or the fill/redrill. 

For the fronts, my car is 18x8.5 et 24 which is just about flush. You would end up with about 1 inch of poke with your -2 offset.


----------

